# 3 peaks dog coat



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone got one of these, and if so, could you tell me how lightweight they are?

Because of the glorious summer weather  i need to get Alfie a dog coat suitable for wet, but mild/muggy, weather. He gets far too hot in his equafleece, and his 'proper' dog coat has the same affect.

Recommendations for a summer coat suitable for a broad-chested dog are welcome.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have the Three Peaks ones, do you mean these:









If so, yes they are lightweight, pretty useless for keeping a dog warm but ok for keeping them dry, so should be fine for summer use.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> I have the Three Peaks ones, do you mean these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the one i mean.

Thank you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have one for both Mavis and chester..they are great for keeping them dry...I would not hesitate putting it on them in this weather


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

The pickles have these too:










Yep, they are quite light weight, I bought them purely as waterproofs rather than for warmth


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is Bensons and with him wearing a curly wooly jumper all year round this is enough for him in the winter


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

i have one which is now too short for Diesel, you're welcome to it if you want it


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Both Quinn & Parker have one of these and, as everyone has said, they're lightweight and keep them dry! They look smart too!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I might invest in a couple of them, I always look at them in [email protected] but i'm never sure of the quality, but judging by this thread, they have the PF seal of approval!

Can I just say, Benson looks very smart in his, he really suits it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> i have one which is now too short for Diesel, you're welcome to it if you want it


Oh yes please, depending on size of course


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh I want one of those! A girl can never have too many coats


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Another vote from here for this coat, it's really lightweight and great for this current weather


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

I also have these coats for Tammy and Charlie, had them nearly 2 years now and they've been brilliant 
Never tested in heavy rain as they wont go out but it's kept them dry in light rain and i also use them with a warm jumper/fleece underneath in the colder weather.
Don't seem to have any pics of Charlie in hers, she has the black and grey one but here's Tammy sporting the lovely red


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Loving all the pics.

They seem to have a fair bit of room across the chest, which is usually the problem i get with dog coats. Half the time the ends dont even meet.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Loving all the pics.
> 
> They seem to have a fair bit of room across the chest, which is usually the problem i get with dog coats. Half the time the ends dont even meet.


They do. You can see better on Lil Doglets' photo - the chest strap is a big strap of velcro so there's plenty of room to adjust


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

They are light weight not for warmth as said by others,enough for GSP but not Dalmatian in the snow. But the best thing is they squidge up really small and can be shoved/rammed into a jacket pocket. They often start off needing them but get to warm during exercise.


----------

